# eric



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi EricI need some advice please regarding the use of the tapes, sorry if this is a long post but just wanted you to have a clear picture of my situation.I had to stop listening to the tapes last week due to the flu and tried to start again last night but couldn't relax. I've only had two to three hours sleep the past two nights and it is now past three thirty in the morning and i haven't managed to sleep at all. I've always had problems sleeping, the longer I go without sleep the harder it is for me to get back into a sleeping routine. When I was on the program the tapes did help me the majority of the time with sleeping.I got a call from an aunt this evening - my uncle is in hospital they have found a tumor on his spine and are waiting for the results to come thru which will most likely be next week. My aunt passed away in January this year due to cancer, my grandmother passed away in December and it was also the anniversary of my brothers death so it was a fairly stressful time for me and i didn't cope very well. I can feel all these old feelings returning and do not want to get the bad attacks i suffered a few months ago. I am feeling sick and I know it will effect me tomorrow. I'm so glad I don't have any meetings scheduled at work tomorrow.I'm not sure if i should continue with the ibs tapes or maybe start on the new insomnia, stress and anxiety tapes or maybe they can be used together?Any advice would be greatly appreciated as I have made so much progress since finding this BB that i don't ever want to go back to where I was a few months ago and I am sick of watching old movies on the TV early in the morning!Many thanksLinda


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Linda, I am very sorry to hear of your losses and how hard it has been lately.I need to know where you are at in the program, what day your on?Also, hopefully Mike will see this and reply, but he is gearing up for a much needed vacation. I will try to point it out to him.I would not do the other tapes at the same time. The IBS tapes apply to anxiety and the IBS and that is the route you want to stick with for the moment. See if tomorrow night you can relax more and if not listen to them just with your eyes close and focus just on Mike's voice. You want to try to get back into the routine as soon as you can. Hopefully that will help relax you and start to help with the sleep again. I know when the cycle can out of whack and it can be a little harder to get back into it. But give it a day more and see and if you are still having troubles let me know. But tell me what day your on. Hope that helps and we will help you on this.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

I was only on my first week but did feel improvements from day 1. (learning to relax my stomach, not having to rush out in a middle of a meeting to go the toilet and don't panic as much when the train is delayed undergound) today i felt like i took a step back. As i had only just started i was going to start again from day 1.Thank you so much Eric.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There are no steps back linda, only our thought perhaps make us think that way, but your moving forward and its good to think that way.I would start at the beginging again and that should be fine. It will just reinforce the first week and refresh the mind. Also, there are good parts coming up in them you will like.







Something also to look forward to from soomeone who has done them.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com[This message has been edited by eric (edited 05-16-2001).]


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2001)

Hi Linda,I am sorry to hear of your losses.Eric is right to advise that you stay with the program, given you got some relief quiet quickly I would pick up with them.I posted about Shadow fears some time ago try and do a search for my post (I'm useless on finding things







) and it will explain why you feel as you did.Keep us advised of you progress and shout if you need help and we will do our best for you







Best RegardsMike


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

I started the tapes again last night. I also used ear plugs to stop noise from interuppting me - I only remembered the first five minutes and then woke up at 8.30 this morning with the head set still on! Mike, I found one post regarding shadow fears - it made sense. I'm going to try and stop this negative thought thinking i'm going to get sick again.Eric/Mike, thank you so much for your help on this and Mike - hope you have a fantastic holiday.







Linda


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2001)

HI Linda,This is what this BB is about, helping each other, and you are very welcome







I am on serious countdown to my holiday now, thanks to for your comments







Best RegardsMike


----------



## linda2001 (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi EricI'm going away for the weekend to see my uncle - he is still in hospital. His personality has changed dramatically - maybe it is his way of dealing with things - especially after it is so soon after his mother and sister passed away. Worried he maybe having a breakdown. They have also done a brain scan - I should know what the results are tomorrow when i visit him - fingers crossed.I've had a fairly bad week - i can't seem to get into the tapes this time around (up to day 8) and don't feel they are helping at all, I haven't had a decent night sleep since the first night i started the tapes again, I'm feeling really stressed and my stomach is all over the place. Yesterday I started to have a panic attack in a middle of a presentation and had to leave the presentation and i thought enough is enough!! and made the big decision to see a counsellor - I'm booked in for Tuesday night and feeling really nervous but feel this is a positive step for me.I'll keep on listening to the tapes (am very curious as to what is coming up!) but desperately need some sleep, I'm thinking of asking the doctor to prescribe sleeping tablets - but don't want to unless i really have to - is there anything you can suggest?Many thanks LindaAlso - your garden photos were amazing - if you are ever in london there is a garden here which desperately needs some work!!!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

linda2001, I am sorry to hear about your uncle right now and I hope for the best.Hold off on the tapes for awhile. At this point it sounds like to much going on and they may be something you feel forced to do at the moment and not something you might be more positive about later when things settle down. Because they are gradual and because they can increase your focus on somethings, you may relate them with discomfort at the moment and not relaxation. So just set them aside for the time being and know they are there and will be waiting for you when the time is right.The desicision to seek help and that can be in any form, from my experience is always tough in the begining and usally a great thing to do for oneself even if its for nothing else but to move forward and usally but not always the people help us or listen and someone trained to figure out these problems is way easier even enlightening as opposed to trying to figure them out while suffering through them.The brain is the main organ controlling the body and to me its hard to understand some of the ways society frowns on getting treatment for it. You making a positive move and that is very good. I think working things out and getting your sleep under control, which I am sure is partly driven by stress and activities at the moment is playing a part. The therapists might have some good ideas on the sleep thing or be able to put you on the right med if need be. Sleep can be thrown out of whack for so many reasons.Some info on sleep. It doesn't suggest a ton of options on that though more good info. on it. http://health.yahoo.com/health/Diseases_an...leep_disorders/ You might find some more info in here. http://dir.yahoo.com/Health/Medicine/Sleep_Medicine/ I don't know if you have tried like excederin sleep formula or something, bbut even that for a few days may help.Let me know how it goes and how you make out or if you need anything. Then we can go from there on where to proceed. Again, I wish your uncle well.Thanks for the comments on the garden.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

